# GÓC GIẢI TRÍ > Kho phim >  FS - A Perfect Murder 1998 720p BluRay DTS x264-EbP

## toihoitoi

Millionaire industrialist Steven Taylor is a man who has everything but what he craves most: the love and fidelity of his wife. A hugely successful player in the New York financial world, he considers her to be his most treasured acquisition. But she needs more than simply the role of dazzling accessory. Brilliant in her own right, she works at the U.N. and is involved with a struggling artist who fulfills her emotional needs. When her husband discovers her indiscretion, he sets out to commit the perfect murder and inherit her considerable trust fund in the bargain.

http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0120787/ Ratings: 6.4/10 from 38,598 users Thể loại: Crime | Drama | Thriller

​ *Hình ảnh trong phim*​ 
​ *Link Download*​ 
FS - A Perfect Murder 1998 720p BluRay DTS x264-EbP
FS - A Perfect Murder 1998 720p BluRay DTS x264-EbP Sub​ Sau khi download xong nối hết tất cả các file, sau đó các bạn dùng winrar giải nén bình thường.
Mật khẩu để giải nén phim *hdmovie.vn* Sau khi nối phim lại để xem được phim có phần đuôi là mkv các bạn dùng chương trình VLC để xem. Tải chương trình VLC tại đây Chương trình xem phim VLC
Mọi người sau khi click link đợi 5 giây rồi click vào  để vào link download nhé.​ *Bấm vào đây ủng hộ mình một lần nào*

*FS - A Perfect Murder 1998 720p BluRay DTS x264-EbP*

Dù vô tình hay hữu ý ghé ngang qua blog mình, thì mọi người để lại comment cám ơn hay đóng góp ý kiến để ủng hộ Phim Nóng ngày càng phát triển nhé mọi người.

----------

